
Ask HN: Im great at making prototypes, what business should I be in? - freeelncer
I love making prototypes and ave been hired by big firms to rapid prototype new product ideas. Both hardware and digital product prototypes.<p>I want to stop freelancing, but want to continue building prototypes. Whats the best business I can start?
======
ismaelbej
Perhaps something related to research.

